# Detailer's Domain: Challenge Motorwerks MB E55 Paint Correction Detail



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - MB E55
What was done - Customer requested the works - paint correction, engine, interior, wheels etc.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z Exclusive Shampoo
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Wolf's Shine and Seal and Wolf's Body Wrap
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett Exclusiv Gloss Shampoo
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna Super Finish
Wolf's Shine and Seal
Wolf's Body Wrap
Wolf's Glass Guard
Wolf's Rim Shield
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Glass 
Uber Glass Cleaner Kit

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior before

























Leather cleaning/conditioning









Sonax Carpet and Upholster Cleaner

































Interior Shots

























Before shots

















































Prep - Wash/Decon/Clay/Wheels/Tires/Engine

Wheels/Tires - Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner and APC









Wash









1Z einszett Exclusiv Gloss Shampoo









Rinse









Wheels and tires cleaned, sealed and dressed









Exhaust tips before









After









Wolf's Glass Guard

















Imperfections around the car

























































































50/50 shots

















Some shots after compounding and polishing 









































































Rinse

















Afters


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning work, simply stunning


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Top job..


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

That looks fantastic Phil.

Simon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

looks lovely. well done.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

gotta love a black car with the paint treated  fantastic work, well done


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work as ever Phil! :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Really a superb turn arround,great work!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice reflects.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

great result :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. However, that much peel on a car like that is unacceptable.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

loving the gloss wet look:thumb:


----------

